# Dulais Rock Inn - Aberdulais - Aug '16



## dirge (Aug 19, 2016)

Sadly, the historic Dulais Rock public house which dates back to the 17th century is now in decline and has been boarded up since 2008. This is about as much information as I could find on it...

I don't think this one has been done before. I was told there was no way in recently, but thought I'd go check it out as I'm local. I went up in daylight and it seemed like everyone was watching me so took a few snaps and decided to come back after dark. Managed to fight my way through the weeds and brambles, got around the back to a set of steps leading up to a second floor patio area. This way was a no go, but was a good place to have a breather, heading back down I spotted a very thin way in, luckily the diet is going well at the moment! Anyway once in, I was on edge and in darkness the whole way round, so my shots are not my best, but I'll try and pick out some of the best.



















































































DSCN0986 by robert boucher, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Aug 19, 2016)

Nah...you did good there! Good set in difficult circumstances.


----------



## dirge (Aug 19, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Nah...you did good there! Good set in difficult circumstances.



Appreciate it HughieD.


----------



## karenmounib (Aug 19, 2016)

Really good shots well done for finding a way in.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Aug 19, 2016)

Nice work. I may nip up.


----------



## andylen (Aug 19, 2016)

Well done, nice set there, came out good with the flash. Keep it up.


----------



## smiler (Aug 19, 2016)

That is one old boozer, is it listed? I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## dirge (Aug 19, 2016)

smiler said:


> That is one old boozer, is it listed? I enjoyed it, Thanks



I've just had a look and still coming up with no results. A lot of sites are saying it's still open, even though it's been shut for eight years.


----------



## smiler (Aug 19, 2016)

dirge said:


> I've just had a look and still coming up with no results. A lot of sites are
> saying it's still open, even though it's been shut for eight years.



Yeah me too,


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 19, 2016)

Nicely done with this one. On the front of the building it says built in 1648, its done well for that length of time. Just a few issues and a paint up and it could be made into - maybe a gift shop with cafeteria. That fireplace looks original.


----------



## dirge (Aug 19, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely done with this one. On the front of the building it says built in 1648, its done well for that length of time. Just a few issues and a paint up and it could be made into - maybe a gift shop with cafeteria. That fireplace looks original.



I must admit, not a lot of it looked old inside, the lower floor with cellar looked older and as you said the fireplace too. It certainly is being wasted just being left to rot. Few of the floors were wet through too.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 20, 2016)

Smashing shots,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ironsky (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice report, I bet under that rending its a stone built building the fireplace gives a clue. Looks like additions have been added on over the years so the original building was likely smaller than it is now.


----------



## dirge (Aug 22, 2016)

ironsky said:


> Nice report, I bet under that rending its a stone built building the fireplace gives a clue. Looks like additions have been added on over the years so the original building was likely smaller than it is now.



Been back in with another member and we saw more of the cellar, you could tell it was older in there. He'll put his report up in a few weeks he said, much better photographer than myself.


----------

